# What Jean cut do you prefer?



## pumpkincat210 (Sep 3, 2006)

What jean cuts do you like?  Skinny is in, but i just wanted to see what people actually wear out there..


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 3, 2006)

i have been and will always be a bootleg gal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 they just FIT!


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 3, 2006)

I like bootcut.. is that the same as bootleg???


----------



## sexypuma (Sep 3, 2006)

i will also fall for the flare cut. with pointy toe shoes and high heels, they gave the illusion that you are taller.


----------



## missinmac (Sep 3, 2006)

I second the flare cut


----------



## Eoraptor (Sep 3, 2006)

Flare, definitely.  Slims the thighs and is a good, subtle femme statement.


----------



## Brianne (Sep 3, 2006)

Bootleg or flare - they are SO flattering.


----------



## aziza (Sep 4, 2006)

I think trouser jeans may fall into the category of "flare" but I'm not really sure. I just _love _this style of jean...I think they're really classy. These pairs are from the Nordies site...I heart the first one!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Sep 4, 2006)

*Uhg...I've *ALWAYS* HATED "skinny jeans"....UNLESS you're virtually a size zero (which, being 5' 9", I surely am NOT!)..they are SO unflattering (IMO!).

Now, gimme a good bootcut, or a bellbottom (flare) style anytime!*


----------



## aziza (Sep 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 
_*Uhg...I've *ALWAYS* HATED "skinny jeans"....UNLESS you're virtually a size zero (which, being 5' 9", I surely am NOT!)..they are SO unflattering (IMO!).*

*Now, gimme a good bootcut, or a bellbottom (flare) style anytime**!*






_

 
You are NOTalone!


----------



## Raerae (Sep 6, 2006)

i'm a size 0 and even I dont like them =P


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Sep 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_i'm a size 0 and even I dont like them =P_

 
Same here. I'm a 0/2 and they look awful on me because I'm short and I have hips.


----------



## Uchina (Sep 10, 2006)

Either skinny or straight-leg for me.  I haven't bought a pair of boot-cut jeans in months.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 10, 2006)

boot-cut....


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 10, 2006)

LOVE boot cut!!!!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 10, 2006)

Boot or flares. Occassionally a straight leg but they're wide as well.

I don't follow jean trends. I prefer my denim in those cuts, because I look dumb in other cuts


----------



## Shawna (Sep 10, 2006)

Bootcut or flare for me.  You couldn't pay me enough to go back to the '80s and wear those skinny jeans again.  Been there, worn that, and I refuse to do it again.  I am also horrified that tights with super loose tops/sweaters are back again.  Ugggh.  I guess I am getting old when stuff I have already worn in my life is back in style.


----------



## mizzTruLe (Sep 17, 2006)

i agree with SumtingSweet.  Trouser jeans are the best.  Even trouser pants in general, they make your legs look longer and slimmer. great for ones with bigger bootys and thighs! love em!


----------



## AlliSwan (Sep 17, 2006)

I HATE flared jeans on myself...I feel they make me look even shorter than I am (5'2") and make my thighs look fat instead of muscular. Ugh. I don't like TAPERED/skinny jeans, but I won't go any wider than a boot cut. I tailor all my jeans to be bootcut or slightly thinner. I just feel more chic in them.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Sep 22, 2006)

bootcut or flare forever!


----------



## k_im (Sep 26, 2006)

i like skinny but bootleg is way more versatile.


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Sep 26, 2006)

I like flare or bootcut but I really would like some trouser jeans but I cant freaking find any!


----------



## erad (Oct 3, 2006)

i think that bootcut is the most flattering on me. 
and skinny jeans are *evil*


----------



## fairytale22 (Oct 3, 2006)

Skinny, I love this trend.


----------



## aziza (Oct 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brandiisamonkey* 

 
_I like flare or bootcut but I really would like some trouser jeans but I cant freaking find any!_

 
NY & Company in the mall had some about a month ago. They were _cute. _Check em' out!


----------



## giz2000 (Oct 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 

 
_Bootcut or flare for me.  You couldn't pay me enough to go back to the '80s and wear those skinny jeans again.  Been there, worn that, and I refuse to do it again.  I am also horrified that tights with super loose tops/sweaters are back again.  Ugggh.  I guess I am getting old when stuff I have already worn in my life is back in style.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I'm with you...been there, done that...won't do it again!  I like bootcut jeans...


----------



## spencoh (Oct 9, 2006)

skinny jeans
wana fight about it? haha


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Oct 9, 2006)

I just bought a couple of pairs of skinny jeans.. and i looove them.  I can't believe i didn't buy any earlier.


----------



## marianzhou (Feb 3, 2007)

flares all the wayy !


----------



## Lothlorien (Feb 16, 2007)

My favourite are bootcut jeans. I havn't worn any other cut for decades. ;-)


----------



## lara (Feb 16, 2007)

Other - straight- and cigarette-cut for me.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 16, 2007)

flares..bootcut...wide legs..ultra low rise / i like straight legs but i have hips even though im a small girl it looks rather strange on me


----------



## Fairybelle (Feb 16, 2007)

Bootcut.  I am petite, so a bootcut pair of jeans with platform pumps or wedges is my secret weapon to get tall in seconds!!


----------



## Katja (Feb 16, 2007)

*I have the tendency to choose Bootcut or flare over any other cut.  I haven't tried on skinny jeans because I think they'd look horrendous on me, but I also like wide leg, slouched, and trouser pants because they look so chic with some heels and a cool belt.

I think skinny jeans would look hot with the right pair of boots, but that's it. *


----------



## noahlowryfan (Feb 16, 2007)

bootcut


----------



## afterglow (Feb 18, 2007)

skinny jeans.  i LOVE skinny jeans.  and i am indeed a size 0, so don't slay me saying i'm doing it for the trend.  i love how they look.  and i do like straight-leg or bootleg.  i'm sick of flares...


----------



## kenmei (Feb 28, 2007)

I wear flares. While they're currently being overshadowed by the skinny, I find them comfortable and subtle.


----------



## bubbles81 (Feb 28, 2007)

I LOVE skinny jeans, I´m a shoe-addicted and I like to see my shoes in every moment lol, anyway I have a bootcut pair too.


----------



## Electro Chic (Mar 6, 2007)

I love skinny jeans, I've been wearing them for a few years now, I'm not just following a trend...I genuinely love them!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Mar 6, 2007)

Bootcut for LIFE! bootcut jeans or wide leg (trouser like) jeans


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 9, 2007)

Bootcuts are timeless...though I'm lovin skinny too


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Mar 17, 2007)

the only jeans that seem to fit me right are the gap long and lean cut...sometimes the flare cut will look okay.


----------

